# sump pump outlet requirements



## jgmz1 (Oct 15, 2010)

does the simplex outlet have to be non-accessible for basement sump pump? , and is simplex outlet just a single outlet.
chicago,ill


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure what a simplex outlet is but all basement receptacles have to be GFCI protected. Sump pumps included.


----------



## jgmz1 (Oct 15, 2010)

local inspector prefers simplex outlet over GFCI


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No telling what Chicago rules are. In NC there is an amendment for sewer lift pumps- no gfci if it is a single recep. all others need gfci whether single or not.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jgmz1 said:


> local inspector prefers simplex outlet over GFCI


Is a simplex a single receptacle?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Is a simplex a single receptacle?


Why would a simplex receptacle be accepted instead of G F protection ? :001_huh:

Any inspectors out there wish to comment ? :001_unsure:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you plug a cord into a non-accessible receptacle? :blink:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Why would a simplex receptacle be accepted instead of G F protection ? :001_huh:
> 
> Any inspectors out there wish to comment ? :001_unsure:


I only said that in NC there is an amendment for a sewer lift pump- No gfci required. I guess there have been issues with GFCI protection on them. I also think they are saying that a duplex would encourage the other half to be used and since it is not gfci protected they want a single recep.

I also was asking if a simplex is a single recep.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I only said that in NC there is an amendment for a sewer lift pump- No gfci required. I guess there have been issues with GFCI protection on them. I also think they are saying that a duplex would encourage the other half to be used and since it is not gfci protected they want a single recep.
> 
> I also was asking if a simplex is a single recep.


 I M O, a simplex is a single receptacle. I see your point, if it is not gfi protected, then a duplex receptacle would not be acceptable. Makes sense to me. I would use a single twist-lok receptacle, to make it more simple for pump maintenance.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I M O, a simplex is a single receptacle. I see your point, if it is not gfi protected, then a duplex receptacle would not be acceptable. Makes sense to me. I would use a single twist-lok receptacle, to make it more simple for pump maintenance.


Sure but then you void the warranty on the sewer pump by changing the plug.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sure but then you void the warranty on the sump pump by changing the plug.


 I was thinking a lift pump, not a residential sump pump.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Sure but then you void the warranty on the sump pump by changing the plug.


Put the old cord back on, and say, "Gee, I don't know what happened...."


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I M O, a simplex is a single receptacle. I see your point, if it is not gfi protected, then a duplex receptacle would not be acceptable. Makes sense to me. I would use a single twist-lok receptacle, to make it more simple for pump maintenance.


Twistlocks would have to have GFCI protection as well.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a question concerning inspections- If an inspector wants something that is above and beyond the code minimum, are you required to comply, and should it have to be a local written policy/amendment


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

voltz said:


> I have a question concerning inspections- If an inspector wants something that is above and beyond the code minimum, are you required to comply,


Sure, just like cops can make up laws on the spot. :no:










> should it have to be a local written policy/amendment



Yes.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Evidently condensate pumps aren't allowed to be on a single recep here in NC like sump pumps..or the last one I did the inspector made me gfi it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Evidently condensate pumps aren't allowed to be on a single recep here in NC like sump pumps..or the last one I did the inspector made me gfi it.


Didja get a Code reference on it, or did you just submit to a shirt-pocket rule?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Didja get a Code reference on it, or did you just submit to a shirt-pocket rule?



He said 210.8(a)(5)....
Dennis was saying NC has an exception for sump pumps. I didn't buy a 08 with the NC amendments in it. I know the inspector is correct without an amendment.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> He said 210.8(a)(5)....
> Dennis was saying NC has an exception for sump pumps. I didn't buy a 08 with the NC amendments in it. I know the inspector is correct without an amendment.


I believe the amendment is for sewer pumps not sump pumps.

Here is the amendment

*



Exception No. 2 to (3): A single outlet receptacle supplied by dedicated branch circuit which is located and identified for specific use by a sewage lift pump.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Why would a simplex receptacle be accepted instead of G F protection ? :001_huh:
> 
> Any inspectors out there wish to comment ? :001_unsure:


 
That was an exception to the gfci rule. If you had a specific appliance or piece of equipment that was going in a dedicated space, then you could install a single receptacle instead of a GFCI protected one. This was mainly used for freezers, sump pumps, washers, refrigerators. The thought on using the single outlet was that there was no place for someone to plug something else into it. 
This exception has since gone away.


----------

